# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Wall Mounted Folding Ironing Boards

## rod1949

After some feed back on these, so have any of you blokes been good to the better half and brought her one.  Any problems with them... the board that is not the wife.

----------


## juan

We had one in our laundry on the wall but it was NEVER used.  Everyone still cated the folding mobile IB around to iron in front of the TV or whatever. I have pulled it off and dumped it just last week as am doing a major reno involving laundry and it was in the way.

----------


## masher

I had one in my house in Perth. 
Always got used. It was in the "formal dining area" - piano/misc room. You could see the TV, it was convenient and out of the way.  
Sounds like it all depends on where you put it.

----------


## scooter

We have a 1960's house with a timber built in ironing board in the laundry.. 
Don't know if it was made by the house builder or something bought at the time. 
Bride reckoned she wouldn't use it, but does so every day.  :Smilie:   
Quick to drop, iron, & shut back up. Takes up no floor space when shut. Power point in cupboard. 
Still gets the big board out though if there is heaps to do, same as above, sets it up in front of the tv.  
Cheers......................Sean

----------


## Honorary Bloke

Just installed one in the laundry room 3 months ago and SWMBO loves it. Gave her big folding one to the daughter. So easy to open, use, fold up.  :Smilie:

----------


## DJ's Timber

Ummm, what's an ironing board  :Shrug:   :Biggrin:

----------


## Japes

What brand are these things? I saw on TV the other night a bloke was cashing in bigtime on these items and living a very comfortable existence on the profits however, still owed partners/investors a fortune and refused to pay. Worth a google in case you feel any compassion for investors!!!!

----------


## rod1949

They are from a mob called Lifestyle Products.  And yep thats how I became aware of them.  I'll be picking one up in the next day or two.

----------


## mnorman007

What are they worth and where are you pickin one up from?
The Mrs would love me for getting her a little pressie  :Smilie:  
Michael

----------


## namtrak

We've put one in as part of our renovation, and I have posted a little bit about them in that thread.  It is a winner for us, the only thing is that you need to have a narrow iron to store it in the particular unit we have.  I think it was about $350 - I can check if you really want to know

----------


## Burnsy

Another option is the in draw unit sold through Lincon Century (sp).  We house sat place that had one and my wife loved it so one went into the new place.  No trying to store a fold up one in the caupboard and have it fold out on you every time you open the door :Rolleyes:

----------


## mnorman007

Ive never seen the draw ones before, very nifty. 
Thats a good round-a-bout figure, thanks.
Just gotta convince her to use it now...

----------


## rhancock

Just in case ironing your own shirts is a code violation .... I have a  "friend" who used to iron his own shirts in the days when he had a job involving white collars, and this "friend" never found a wall or drawer mounted ironing board that was big enough to iron a shirt sleeve comfortably.  Also you can't adjust them for height, so my "friend" being a tallish sort of bloke, got a bad back bending over a little bit.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

The one I installed is a different configuration to the one under consideration.  
Pic 1. The board folded up and in the wall with cover closed. 
Pic 2. Door open to reveal folded board. 
Pic 3. Board in operating position. The small thingo on top is especially for sleeves, so Rhancock's "friend" can get it right.  :Biggrin:   
Cost about $200US.

----------


## namtrak

> ...........mounted ironing board that was big enough to iron a shirt sleeve comfortably...........  Also you can't adjust them for height, so my "friend" being a tallish sort of bloke, got a bad back bending over a little bit.

  The one we've put in, is easily big enough for shirt sleeves and jean legs etc, unless your mate was 8 foot of course. 
And it is also adjustable for height, plus you can build it in a bit higher if your a tall family

----------


## rhancock

I stand corrected - they both sound good.

----------


## Honorary Bloke

> I stand corrected - they both sound good.

  Yeap. But still a Code violation.  :Eek:   :Biggrin:   :Biggrin:

----------


## rod1949

> What are they worth and where are you pickin one up from?
> The Mrs would love me for getting her a little pressie  
> Michael

  Here in Perth from *Howards Storage World - Karrinyup* Karrinyup Shopping Centre and Galvin Hardware - Osborne Park. 
From Howards they are $279 (the same price as per Lifestyles web page), Galvins are $330.**

----------


## mnorman007

Good stuff. Will need to go in and give it a go I think.
Im 6ft 6" and my wifes about 5ft 5"... could be a little hard for one of us  :Smilie:

----------

